# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Open .vcf Files in Excel

## scotfitz

I am downloading several 1000 ( thousand ) names, addresses, city,
state, zip, telephone number files from a website and the names
can only be saved as .vcf files.

However, I would like to open all of these files in Excel so that I
can clean up all of the information.

I have downloaded several test names with .vcf extensions in a 
Documents/Download directory and now I am trying to find a way
to open all of these files in Excel at the same time....not one file
at a time.

Is there a way to do this or is there a conversion file that would be
helpful?

Thanks.

----------


## dominicb

Good afternoon scotfitz




> the names can only be saved as .vcf files.
> However, I would like to open all of these files in Excel



Would you be able to post a (small) .vcf file so that we can take a look at one, and perhaps make suggestions from that basis?

DominicB

----------


## martindwilson

try here only $15
http://3d2f.com/programs/52-659-vcar...download.shtml scroll down to
Vcardconvert 1.2 
saves all .vcf into one .slk which can be opened with excel

----------


## chist87

Hey try this link - http://www.softspire.com/vcard-converter.html, supports multiple formats - Excel(XLS), CSV and PST(Outlook).

This will help you export vCard files to Excel file with all fields.YOu can easily open VCF files in Excel with this tool...

 Try it... its a worth tool  :Smilie:

----------


## ahalin

I know this is a little old but my cell phone service provider just added an extra digit to all cell numbers. What a pain to amend by hand. Bit of Google and I came across this post and thought I would give it a go.

So, I backed up my phone's contacts (the LG KP500 is a cheap but pretty clever "smart phone") onto the micro SD card (I don't have a USB cable), removed the micro SD card and put it into my PC, created a copy of the .vcf file with a later date time file name, opened the new file with Excel 2010 (accepting the default settings for a non-native file type) and had a bit of a play.

I did a find and replace on the line with the numbers in it (see below) and, very slowly intially, did a replace one-by-one. Eventually I found it was not coming up with any false positivies so I clicked "replace all". I also tidied up some of the contact names.

Replacing the micro SD card in the phone, I cleared all the numbers off the handset, did a restore from the new .vcf file on the micro SD card, did a check, and all is well. 200+ contacts updated in 10 minutes rather than hours. 

For info, my excel commands were:

find: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


replace: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


(adding the new digit between the international dialing code and the first digit of the local number, so +6707123456 became +670*7*7123456).

Please do a few tests first and check the results to ensure you have got teh find and replace right.

I was too scared to delete any unwanted contacts as I thought there might be some sort of algorhytm that tied them all together, but I don't think it would be a problem, espescially if you have kept the earlier .vcf file if something goes wrong!

Enjoy, this is a really easy fix.

----------


## jcf154

:Smilie: 
Simply change the .vcf file index to .xls then you can read the file in Excel.
 :Smilie:

----------


## dominicb

Thread closed to prevent persistent spam.

If you have a valid reason for opening this thread, please contact a moderator / administrator.

DominicB

----------

